# Power Maxed TFR, not convinced



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tried this for the first time today, other members rate it highly so thought I would buy some to help with winter cleaning.

Mixed as per instructions, applied via Mesto sprayer, left for 10 minutes and removed with PW. Too much dirt left behind compared to other products in my opinion.

The alloys were sealed last week with 2 coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine.

After PW off










Reached for the tried and trusted BH Autofoam, job done.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds unfair but two different cleaning methods there.
Tfr is used to break the skin of the traffic film and soften the underlying crud.
Snowfoam will keep bursting bubbles against the paintwork gently agitating the dirt off.
But not everybody gets on will all products.
You seem to get on good with the foam. Personally i prefer tfr as i find it quicker and less mess.
Nice to see the side by side though mate cheers.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Just surprised, given the alloys are well looked after and sealed that the TFR left anything behind.


The BH Autofoam was also applied by the Mesto


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm suprised, mit be worth sending it thrm back? They have a policy where if your not completely satisfied you can get your money back. I was really happy with the TFR I got from them. Will be buying again.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Andy, what pw are you using?. The dirt on that wheel looks very light, my wheels can look clean to the eye with just pressure washing alone and no product. I appreciate it has been washed but still looks light to remove. This thread caught my eye because I saw the product in the what products bough today thread and I just looked up stockists on their site.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

:detailer:


Guitarjon said:


> I'm suprised, mit be worth sending it thrm back? They have a policy where if your not completely satisfied you can get your money back. I was really happy with the TFR I got from them. Will be buying again.


Will keep it and use on mates cars at a stronger ratio, didn't want to mix it any stronger for my car just in case it stripped the LSP. On theirs I would be applying wax anyway.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thought their TRF was ready to use and therefore shouldn't need to be diluted??


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

danwel said:


> Thought their TRF was ready to use and therefore shouldn't need to be diluted??


Some is ready mixed, some is concentrated.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

shine247 said:


> Some is ready mixed, some is concentrated.


Oh right didn't know that, the one i was sent must have been the ready to use retail version then.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

danwel said:


> Thought their TRF was ready to use and therefore shouldn't need to be diluted??


I got the 2.5l concentrated.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

The 1L ready to use bottle is diluted 1:50.

What dilution ratio did you use Andy?

This was my manky alloy today previously sealed with Frost Car Care Armour Wheel Sealant










Applied 1:10 TFR by pressure sprayer, left to dwell to leave this dirt



















And left looking like this










after just a rinse with the pressure washer






How's the hardness of the water where you live Andy as this does have an effect?


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> The 1L ready to use bottle is diluted 1:50.
> 
> What dilution ratio did you use Andy?
> 
> ...


What pressure washer you using. Think this has bearing as well


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Me? just a Nilfisk C120 pal with a 15m Qwashers rubber hose


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

1:50 per instructions, Karcher K4 compact.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Me? just a Nilfisk C120 pal with a 15m Qwashers rubber hose


Seems to be very powerfull for just being a 120.

I having problems with pre wash at minute, I am using me old k2 and not shifting it but tried a k4, complete difference, get new one after year


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> :detailer:
> 
> Will keep it and use on mates cars at a stronger ratio, didn't want to mix it any stronger for my car just in case it stripped the LSP. On theirs I would be applying wax anyway.


Why not try it on your own car/alloys pal at a stronger ratio instead of 1:50? 
It was already posted by the manufacturer to your question that it is LSP safe and won't strip wax Try it at 1:10/1:20 and if it does strip your wax then I'll pop around and reapply it for you 

Out of fairness for a comparison, was the BH also diluted 1:50?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=352416


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Why not try it on your own car/alloys pal at a stronger ratio instead of 1:50?
> It was already posted by the manufacturer to your question that it is LSP safe and won't strip wax Try it at 1:10/1:20 and if it does strip your wax then I'll pop around and reapply it for you
> 
> Out of fairness for a comparison, was the BH also diluted 1:50?
> ...


Same ratio for BH mate, is it only LSP safe if mixed per instructions?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am almost out of my BH Autofoam so was looking to replace with this. Interesting you have found the BH more effective.

May get a small bottle of this to start out as I do like trying new products.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tried this for the first time today, other members rate it highly so thought I would buy some to help with winter cleaning.
> 
> Mixed as per instructions, applied via Mesto sprayer, left for 10 minutes and removed with PW. Too much dirt left behind compared to other products in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Looking at the 1st pic it does not look as though the wheel it has been hit evenly with the jet or at the right distance. Pictures do not always reflect the truth but that is what it suggests to me. Some parts look completely missed. Perhaps a second go would be of benefit. Like I say, I have seen worse moved with water.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Looking at the 1st pic it does not look as though the wheel it has been hit evenly with the jet or at the right distance. Pictures do not always reflect the truth but that is what it suggests to me. Some parts look completely missed. Perhaps a second go would be of benefit. Like I say, I have seen worse moved with water.


Trust me, I know how to use a PW.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

I originally tried the ready to use 1L bottle and was impressed with it :thumb:

Bought the 5L concentrate and only used it once so far but at the 50:1 ratio advised on the label. 
No it didn't work as well as the premixed stuff, but it was also a lot lighter in colour so I thought it was going to be weaker before I used it and I was right.

Next time I'll try it stronger, maybe 25:1 and then if still not strong enough I'll go to 10:1. Even diluted that far it will still last me a long time :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

The_Weasel said:


> I originally tried the ready to use 1L bottle and was impressed with it :thumb:
> 
> Bought the 5L concentrate and only used it once so far but at the 50:1 ratio advised on the label.
> No it didn't work as well as the premixed stuff, but it was also a lot lighter in colour so I thought it was going to be weaker before I used it and I was right.
> ...


Would need satisfying that a stronger mix wouldn't strip LSP.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Trust me, I know how to use a PW.


Lol - have you been on the training course and got the certificate?


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Would need satisfying that a stronger mix wouldn't strip LSP.


Whether it would strip a LSP would probably depend on what was used, how it was applied, how long it's been on etc. 
Lots of variables which will be different for everyone, so same as everything, some will get good results and like it, some will get bad results and never use it again.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Would need satisfying that a stronger mix wouldn't strip LSP.


Andy

Today I applied 2 coats of a wax to the bonnet of my car as part of a review for another manufacturer after they sent me a few samples to test.


















Beading and protecting nicely.






To satisfy you pal, tomorrow I will apply the TFR diluted 1:9 onto one side of the bonnet, rub it in with a mitt then rinse off to show you the (non) effect. As you have a Mesto, I will use the same for application purposes if thanks ok pal?I want you to be convinced at the end of the day.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Lol - have you been on the training course and got the certificate?


Not exactly rocket science is it mate,lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Andy
> 
> Today I applied 2 coats of a wax to the bonnet of my car as part of a review for another manufacturer after they sent me a few samples to test.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated, I will give it another go at next wash, great time of year for TFR/ snow foam trials. Andy


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Much appreciated, I will give it another go at next wash, great time of year for TFR/ snow foam trials. Andy


Keep your eyes posted tomorrow then pal


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi

Sorry to hear your not satisfied

If you email me on [email protected] we can discuss our money back guarantee

Using our concentrate TFR neat will not strip any LSP, so you would be safe to use it neat on a mitt.

We have had similar feedback from customers and the trend is that it is used with hard water, so a stronger solution is needed to combat this

I look forward to reading your results


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Keep your eyes posted tomorrow then pal


Have decided to keep an open mind on this product, my alloys were really bad. What I should have done is spray the 2 products on 2 separate wheels for a fair comparison. Maybe BH would have struggled to remove everything in one hit as so much dirt on them of late.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Power Maxed said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear your not satisfied
> 
> ...


Wow, what a result. Always nice when a manufacturer takes an interest whatever the reason. I think an order will be in the pipeline and not just because of your guarantee.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't really think testing TFR on brake dust is a fair test really.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Power Maxed said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear your not satisfied
> 
> ...


Hi, no intention of seeking a refund, live in a hard water area so will use a stronger mix next time. Excellent customer service by the way.


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Wow, what a result. Always nice when a manufacturer takes an interest whatever the reason. I think an order will be in the pipeline and not just because of your guarantee.


If we get a reoccuring problem we will change the formula to counter this, so far everyone is well pleased and by adding that little bit extra it really does make a difference in hard water areas.


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi, no intention of seeking a refund, live in a hard water area so will use a stronger mix next time. Excellent customer service by the way.


I knew it, it's always that hard water... You will be fine with a higher dilution and you will then get results like Andy etc


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Power Maxed said:


> I knew it, it's always that hard water... You will be fine with a higher dilution and you will then get results like Andy etc


Wayne. Can I recommend that you get a pallet of these bottles and send one out with each bottle of TFR concentrate you sell


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Wayne. Can I recommend that you get a pallet of these bottles and send one out with each bottle of TFR concentrate you sell


That would add to postage costs due to weight surely, using distilled water, now there's an idea. You can buy 5lt at Halfords for 2.99.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> That would add to postage costs due to weight surely, using distilled water, now there's an idea. You can buy 5lt at Halfords for 2.99.


I was joking hence the wink, but the distilled water will improve matters greatly Andy


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yet another product I'm convinced I need.

I hate you Rabid


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Yet another product I'm convinced I need.
> 
> I hate you Rabid


What, the water? It's only 17p


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You buying?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I was joking hence the wink, but the distilled water will improve matters greatly Andy


That's a wink, sorry mate, too much beer, thanks for all your help on this issue.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> You buying?


Don't you know it's nearly Christmas? Maybe in the New Year


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> That's a wink, sorry mate, too much beer, thanks for all your help on this issue.


Anything to try and help pal. I have no association with Power Maxed whatsoever but this is my personal star product of 2014. It saddens me when others can't initially achieve the results I experience and I am that passionate, I do sound like the CEO of Power Maxed UK.

I will do the LSP test for you tomorrow depending on the weather of course


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's why I'm "supposedly" on a buying ban 

In all seriousness think this will make a good alternative to my current regime of CPW before foam. Hoping one or two local places have stock.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> That's why I'm "supposedly" on a buying ban
> 
> In all seriousness think this will make a good alternative to my current regime of CPW before foam. Hoping one or two local places have stock.


If you PM Wayne, he will no doubt when he's back working tell you which stockists local to you stock which product.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking forward to trying the TFR from what I've seen it's good.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

:thumb:


Rabidracoon28 said:


> Anything to try and help pal. I have no association with Power Maxed whatsoever but this is my personal star product of 2014. It saddens me when others can't initially achieve the results I experience and I am that passionate, I do sound like the CEO of Power Maxed UK.
> 
> I will do the LSP test for you tomorrow depending on the weather of course


Thanks fella, the more I think about it, the more convinced I am, that the solution was simply too weak for this time of year given that I live in a hard water area.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbh youd expect it to leave some trace but not as much as that, which is why it surprises me that rabid is happy to just tfr the car then qd it without a proper wash :/

I'll stick to my snow foam that I've been trailing recently, silly dilution rates and ultra effective cleaning power is a winner in my book


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Tbh youd expect it to leave some trace but not as much as that, which is why it surprises me that rabid is happy to just tfr the car then qd it without a proper wash :/
> 
> I'll stick to my snow foam that I've been trailing recently, silly dilution rates and ultra effective cleaning power is a winner in my book


I was waiting for you to show up. If it ain't made by CarChem then it ain't no good eh pal

If you read again what Andy stated, he said it was at 1:50 with hard water. Therefore an entirely different product then than the one that I find so effective and like so much.

It would certainly be a boring world if everyone liked the same eh? Drop me a PM if you would like me to pop a sample in the post to you? You never know, you might actually find it quite good (as long as you don't live in a hard water area of course),


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I was waiting for you to show up. If it ain't made by CarChem then it ain't no good eh pal
> 
> If you read again what Andy stated, he said it was at 1:50 with hard water. Therefore an entirely different product then than the one that I find so effective and like so much.
> 
> It would certainly be a boring world if everyone liked the same eh? Drop me a PM if you would like me to pop a sample in the post to you? You never know, you might actually find it quite good (as long as you don't live in a hard water area of course),


It's not actually car chem that I use a lot of tbh, only really the glass sealant and sometimes revolt, though I now prefer a different brand of fall out too

My area does have fairly hard water. Not the worst but nowhere near as soft as where I used to live


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> It's not actually car chem that I use a lot of tbh, only really the glass sealant and sometimes revolt, though I now prefer a different brand of fall out too
> 
> My area does have fairly hard water. Not the worst but nowhere near as soft as where I used to live


I'm liking Envy Awe atm pal, especially as it's (here's that word again) dilutable 1:1 making it a very good per litre cost.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I live in a hard water area but I've found I need to double the amount so 200ml instead of 100 ml 
Or the other thing I can do when using the tfr or the wheel cleaner is mix it with cheep bottle water from asda (other supermarkets are available) or just use the water out of the tumble dryer


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

not liking the sound of this as the water round my area is super hard lol. Have just finished my Aqua Gleam filter so might invest in a DI resin filter now and that might help. I need to store a reserve of filtered water somewhere for diluting products.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Zolasbackheel said:


> not liking the sound of this as the water round my area is super hard lol. Have just finished my Aqua Gleam filter so might invest in a DI resin filter now and that might help. I need to store a reserve of filtered water somewhere for diluting products.


Hi mate, out of interest how long did the Aqua Gleam filter last, might buy one.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi mate, out of interest how long did the Aqua Gleam filter last, might buy one.


Was just about to ask the same

I've bought a load of di water I've got very cheap on trade but debating an aqua gleam or di depending how long tbey last


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I took it pff a mate so not 100% sure. I have used for a couple of months for weekend washes


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Here is what I started with today. Coated yesterday with 2 light coats of Detailers Passion Honey Glow Wax.










100ml of Power Maxed TFR 









With 900ml of warm water









Both into the Mesto so therefore 1:9 ratio









Applied to right hand side of bonnet









Left to run off









Then pressure rinsed off to leave this 









Not exactly scientific but still looking good imo.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Cheers fella, will try that ratio myself next weekend. Looks good and clearly LSP safe.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Cheers fella, will try that ratio myself next weekend. Looks good and clearly LSP safe.


Just don't use it neat through a Mesto and then rub it in with a Swissvax Waschpudel though. A really fantastic LSP killer and as discovered today, great for stripping back to bare paint.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ouch that is an lsp killer. Wouldn't be using neat then.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Used it again today, 1:10, so much better, didn't even bother washing the car, could not see any traffic film at all, very impressive at this ratio.

Before










After










Will be buying more of this, no sign of any impact on the LSP at all.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Will be buying more of this, no sign of any impact on the LSP at all.


Told you it was good pal👍 Glad you got on with it.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad you've got in better with it. I still haven't orred more yet. I haven't washed many cars recently due to the crap weather.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I used it on Tuesday as a pre wash via a Mesto foamer on this Paceman new car detail.


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Love this stuff! Accidentally ordered 2x 5 litre concentrates instead of 1 but it's so good I'm keeping it for future use


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Supermario said:


> Love this stuff! Accidentally ordered 2x 5 litre concentrates instead of 1 but it's so good I'm keeping it for future use


A good mistake to make


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

TFR won't do any harm to the used LSP, currently Fusso Dark topped with DJ SNH? Got TFR with my order of the Xmas Pud wax and my daily is really dirty due to the salt and snow, so I want to try TFR as a prewash


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I see my local Motor Spares shop is a stockist.

Do we know if retailers sell at the same price as the Power Maxed website, eg: £16.99 x 5ltr?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ suspect it will be a little dearer, would love to be wrong.


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> I see my local Motor Spares shop is a stockist.
> 
> Do we know if retailers sell at the same price as the Power Maxed website, eg: £16.99 x 5ltr?


Site also listed a few motor factors in my area as stockists - 2 I visited never heard of the brand so thinking they maybe a stockist of something from a parent company or something.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Sometimes it is classed as a stockist when it stocks just one product from the range like the Turbo Cleaner for example. I haven't found a stockist near me that stocks the car cleaning range yet. As always, a PM to Wayne from Monday onwards will help you out.


----------

